# Pink-toed Tarantula



## rip18 (Jun 22, 2012)

A portrait of a pink-toed tarantula from tonight.

Nikon D3, Dine 105 mm, f/22, 1/60th second, ISO 500, handheld, flash as main light, slight crop.


----------



## quinn (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow rip!stunning shot here!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Cricket don't know what she's missin    I ain't that fond of spiders either but WOW what a shot


----------



## Marilee (Jun 22, 2012)

I guess if I were going to like a spider, it would be a pink toed tarantula!  Her little pink toes are cute!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome shot - I like the capture of the shadow beneath it.


----------



## cornpile (Jun 23, 2012)

This has got to be a female,no male tarantula in his right mind would wear pink shoes.....just sayin    Smokin shot,Rip


----------



## Hoss (Jun 24, 2012)

Never heard of one of those.  Cool looking spider and fine shot to show it off.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok y'all Me & Marilee had a deal! I told her if she looked @ the carpet python then I'd come look at the spider! I still hate 'em but I have to admit that one is not that bad. Guess it's something about those pink toes that KINDA makes it cute. Great shot Rip!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 25, 2012)

Great shot Rip wish I had as much hair now I'm jealous


----------



## grandpawrichard (Jun 25, 2012)

Cracking Shot Rip! Absolutely spot on photography! The shadow underneath the spider really makes the photo POP!

Dick


----------



## rip18 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks, y'all!



Crickett said:


> Ok y'all Me & Marilee had a deal! I told her if she looked @ the carpet python then I'd come look at the spider! I still hate 'em but I have to admit that one is not that bad. Guess it's something about those pink toes that KINDA makes it cute. Great shot Rip!



YIKES!  The world is coming to an end!  Crickett VOLUNTARILY (okay, under some level of coercion) looked at a spider pic???  Thanks, Crickett!


----------

